# Unblock sites in Firefox



## Confused_ninja (Feb 23, 2009)

ok so im using firefox on the Imac at my school, how would i unblock websites without any passwords?
i can still access the prefrences on firefow so i can change the manual proxy server settings but im not sure how to get those codes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: blocking individual web sites on Safari*

We will not help get around sites blocked by your school. Please read the forum rules.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: blocking individual web sites on Safari*

Blocked sites are network preferences not the computer's. You shouldn't try breaking your school network policy.


----------



## sspof (Aug 15, 2013)

*The risk is not worth the reward.* The school will catch you if the IT Administrators are worth their paychecks, and will ban you from using their equipment. That could be inconvenient if you ever do need to do any work or classes there.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The OP's probably in another institution by now, the question was asked 4.5 years ago.

/locked.


----------

